# Help with amp making noises



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

I was playing yesterday through my JC-60.

I don't normally use it as it's loud for my home--I barely turn up the volume.

So, I'm playing and all of a sudden my amp is making loud crackling noises.

I checked all my cables, the pedals I was using & the connections.
I discovered the amp was making the noises itself.
I had nothing plugged into the amp and the noise still happened.
I changed all the controls and it didn't make a difference--for example the sound was the same volume no matter where the volume was set.

This leads me to believe it may be the speaker or a connection to it.
The connections on the speaker looked solid.
I jiggled the wires, and no difference--so it's either something closed up in the amp or the speaker.

Any ideas?

And if I need to take it to get checked out--any suggestions for Calgary?
I don't use it a lot, as I said, so there's no urgency, but I would like to have it working in case I need something with more volume than my practice amps.

Thanks.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Okay--this maybe is the wrong place.

I know it's hard to diagnose anything online.

But, any recommendations of who to have look at it?

Thanks.


----------



## Phrygian (May 10, 2010)

It could be a loose capacitor. Forgive me if I get some of the specifics wrong but I had similar happen to me twice on one of my old combo's. Basically it was one of the larger (power?) capacitors that came loose and made this thunderous crackling sound. First time I had it re-soldered. When it happened again I had it re-soldered then hot glued attached to the one next to it. Haven't had a problem since.

I'm not much help for a repair depot in your area. Sorry, but good luck!

Matt


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Thanks.

From what I've heard about capacitors on amps, I'm not sure I want to mess around with it--unless I've misheard.
If it is anything loose, (which I think it is), it's not visible without removing the back.


----------

